# How many of you graduated highschool?



## Fox Kid (Jan 11, 2010)

Due to SAD I know it's near impossible to go through 4 years of school. I HATE highschool! 

I read that most people with SAD usually end up just getting their GED.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

You should graduate. It's not that bad and you will struggle without a HS degree.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I struggled with severe SA in high school but managed to maintain a good GPA. I graduated last year.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

I graduated last year with honors. It wasn't easy, but I managed to do it, and I'm now in my second term of college.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

i got my GED, due to the fact i had to drop out since i was having a child and needed a full time job.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

yeah, i graduated, atleast ive done that with my life.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> You should graduate. It's not that bad and you will struggle without a HS degree.


yeah mos def, atleast get your high school degree. the four years will pass and you will be shocked how fast some of the people there will be out of your life once you graduate.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, thankfully.


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

I dropped out the day before graduation, after I found out I failed a couple of classes. I spent two years doing nothing productive, then I got my "Good Enough Diploma" last month, and I just started college. I would have went back to school an extra year, but I moved, and I did not want to go to a new school, I did not think I could handle it again.

Kids, if your still in school, stay with it, its not nearly as bad as it seems right now. If you dropped out and have yet to get your GED go ahead and sign up for some free GED classes to brush up, and take that test, its incredibly easy.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

yes, i was supposed to graduate in 2007 but after a few failed attempts, ended up finishing in 2009.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I graduated in 2008. So glad to be done with that ****. High school was not a good time for me.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah but where I come from it was three years of high school. I also moved every year then so I went to a different high school for each year


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

High school was great. It was college when everything went to pieces.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

1995. i loved high school but i wish i had taken the classes more seriously.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Graduated HS June 1991, just six weeks after turning 18.

Graduated college with honors May 1995. My finance degree makes a lovely $10,000 dust collector.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm the only one who left high school and didn't go back.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Finished high school in 1993 - despite moderate to severe anxiety, I still made honor roll. Graduated eight days before my 18th birthday.
Took my time with college - graduated with a degree in Computer Science in March, 1999.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I graduated in 2008. I liked high school (mostly), I want to go back. :b


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I graduated a semester early.

The funny thing is I never planned it that way. I used to think only smart people can do that. But somehow by the start of my Senior year I had met most of the graduation requirements. So I took the last couple remaining courses and I was gone, never looked back. Didn't even go to the graduation ceremony!

11 years later, I look back and highschool is such a blur now. Everything that bothered me back then is completely irrelevant now. The same applies to my college days.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yea in 2005, but it was through independent study. I was too screwed up to handle regular school lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I graduated HS, although I'm not sure how. I don't remember doing much (if any) work. But then, neither did my teachers. During my final two years, many of my teachers rarely showed up. The school never sent in substitutes, either, because they figured that seniors didn't need to be in class. What a stupid school.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I honestly think that trend is more with SAers who play WoW. Seriously...

Anyways, I graduated high school. Get it over with imo. gl


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes. I actually loved high school, I still miss it sometimes.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I graduated High school i didn't mind shop week though i had/made some friends in there all the kids from my town kind of stuck together. But regular week was hell I remember having to go to this lunch period were i sat by myself because all my other friends were at a different one it was terrible, but luckily it was only one or two days a week.One friend I made form shop is actually one of my few friends i have left and he just moved in next door to me which is pretty cool!


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Lol....I consider myself sleeping my way through and even got down to detention many many many times during times when classes are still being conducted.

Seriously speaking, I still graduate and now i'm graduating from college too, soon.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

High school wasn't that bad for me. I still had a few friends back then and I kept to myself. I'm more surprised I was able to make it through 2 years of college.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

These days it is pretty hard to fail highschool. They basically kicked me out but gave me a diploma. In math and science I had all As and even over 100% in some science classes. Passed all my extra curriculars that I got to choose. Then repeatedly failed english, didn't do anything in spanish but was given a D, refused to schedule classes and show up for school before 2nd period (noon by senior year), and refused to do presentations or interact with anyone on group projects. I went to school, got my stuff, went to class, went to the next class, etc... and sometimes didn't talk for weeks at a time. Walked out of an english class once because of a panic attack and went home.... Started hanging out in the library when I was suppose to have PE.....

They had me prove I could do the english courses through this online software and sent me to talk to a psychiatrist. Then half way through senior year told me I could get a diploma with what I had because I was smart enough to pass the work without even going to the classes or if I stayed I had to make up 4 years of english plus some other classes. I actually wanted to take web design and a couple others and was half way through AP calc but didn't get a choice. So I got kicked out half way through senior year but with a diploma. Unfortunately my mom forced me to go to graduation ceremony. I would not have regretted missing that.


----------



## serenity2125 (Dec 12, 2009)

I graduated in 2008. It's a miracle that I graduated cause I came so close to dropping out! My anxiety was so bad in high school.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I voted yes but I did very well in highschool. Had anxiety of course but managed to get good marks and had a lot of supportive teachers.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I graduated HS May 1989, then went onto a community college for two years, and then transferred to a 4 year private Lutheran college, which I graduated 2 years later.


----------



## FallenofTrack (Jul 23, 2010)

I graduated high school, on time, in 2001, and when I think about it, I am surprised that I actually graduated. I got good grades in foreign language classes, English, and art classes, but I almost failed everything else. I failed a class in sophomore year, and was asked to do summer school, but I never did it. I had a difficult time concentrating in some of the classes because of the social anxiety and I also had selective mutism.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I graduated and was class president. Also, I was head cheerleader.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I was home schooled through my high school years save for one semester. I got a diploma from my home school program, but I ended up getting a GED several years later.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Graduated college with honors May 1995. My finance degree makes a lovely $10,000 dust collector.


 Aye. :blank


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I graduated but it wasn't "barely." I liked Junior and Senior year, especially Senior. I had friends. I had some nice classes. I liked being in that protective bubble that was high school. I tried to get back in touch with some high school friends but they weren't interested on getting back in touch with me.



> Football, driving trucks through mud, and country music being the popular things here didn't help at all... I didn't want to be friends with anyone because I had nothing in common with anyone.


That sounds dreadful.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Ha, didn't read the topic to the end and I though it was about graduating college.

I voted wrong =)))))))))


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Where is the "I already got my GED" option ?  I just got mine.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

why is there not a "yes with flying colours" option?


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Yep, what a waste of time.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Nope...seems like I am the only one..I feel like a loser.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

dropped out 10th grade which was around 2003, took my ged test in oct 2011 passed the first time with out studying, accounting classes I took while in college helped with the math portion a bit. Did nothing during that time, I was taking a college class or two tho


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Never graduated! dropped out in like 9th grade! went to the teacher, licked her on the forehead and walked out! never to return. Been trying for my GED for years now but no success. Anxiety has the been the cause !!!!!! grrrrrr.

For those who never finished, dont feel like a loser! i dont. I got your backs!  high 6! (if you have 6 fingers like i do)


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I graduated.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

CWe said:


> Never graduated! dropped out in like 9th grade! went to the teacher, licked her on the forehead and walked out! never to return. Been trying for my GED for years now but no success. Anxiety has the been the cause !!!!!! grrrrrr.
> 
> For those who never finished, dont feel like a loser! i dont. I got your backs!  high 6! (if you have 6 fingers like i do)


I feel like I am the only one that can't seem to pass the math portion and that's all I need....ugh..I have huge test anxiety so that's why I have been avoiding it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I did, but in all honesty I shouldn't have. I was too depressed to really get into my school work. I didn't start making any real effort until my last month of 12th grade. That's when I had to go to guidance and the child and youth worker to ask them for support. Also, I decided to go to my teachers and explain that my inability to complete work and do a good job was due to a lack of focus and other issues I was facing. Thankfully they were understanding and helped me get into University.

They knew that I was intelligent and capable, but that I was facing circumstances that were beyond my control. That's why I was always respectful towards staff in high school, because if you are nice to them, they will help you out.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Dropped out my junior year but got my GED on my first try at 18.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I did. I didn't graduate college though. Dropped out after almost 4 years of college due to anxiety and extreme depression.


----------



## borntosuffer (Feb 7, 2009)

Graduated in 09 i have no idea how i went through it, my anxiety was really bad in hs and now that it its not as bad but still bad. I would drop out if i had to go through it again.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

meganmila said:


> I feel like I am the only one that can't seem to pass the math portion and that's all I need....ugh..I have huge test anxiety so that's why I have been avoiding it.


Aren't there courses you could take online to help you with the math part? You could even try tutoring or taking some classes at an adult learning center. It's easy to forget how to work through and solve math problems if you've forgotten the steps or just never learned how.

Yes, I graduated.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> Aren't there courses you could get online to help you with the math part? You could even getting some tutoring or taking some classes at an adult learning center. It's easy to forget how to work through and solve math problems if you've forgotten the steps or just never learned how.
> 
> Yes, I graduated.


Tried that..of course I failed...It seems like for now I don't give a **** anymore and try to avoid it which is bad I know.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Dropped out in my senior year. I was gonna fail anyway, and I figured that I had enough social torture.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm graduating in like 2 weeks...I've always been afraid of failure, so dropping out never crossed my mind. I think about my future a lot and I always have some sort of plan.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm graduating in like 2 weeks...I've always been afraid of failure, so dropping out never crossed my mind. I think about my future a lot and I always have some sort of plan.


When you get out of high school you will realize how pointless it really was.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I graduated from high school as an honor's student!


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

northstar1991 said:


> I graduated from high school as an honor's student!


So did I, but seeing that I'm nowhere near as successful as everyone thought I would be it's not something I like to brag about.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> So did I, but seeing that I'm nowhere near as successful as everyone thought I would be it's not something I like to brag about.


I didn't mean to brag.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm sorry, I did not mean to imply you were bragging.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> When you get out of high school you will realize how pointless it really was.


I know it's hard to find jobs nowadays. But I think it's even harder when you haven't graduated from high school or college (with a degree in something useful).


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> I'm sorry, I did not mean to imply you were bragging.


Oh I see. That's ok.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Seems like people here fall into two groups:

Straight A honor students.
Barely scraped by.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah.. highschool really didnt do much for me.. ehh big deal I know a little bit of spanish


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Ha, didn't read the topic to the end and I though it was about graduating college.
> 
> I voted wrong =)))))))))


I will fix it, RR. 

To answer the question, no, I did not graduate high school.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I voted "Yes (barely!!!)" but it actually wasn't at all "barely." I graduated with high honors, easily. I'm not meaning to gloat or anything. I just didn't like that the only "yes" option was that one.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Graduated with honors. Had a scholarship for college. Didn't go because of SA


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Graduated with decent grades, but life in high school was hell


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes.

You've got to try pretty hard NOT to graduate high school with the modern school system the way it is. High school diplomas are basically worthless now and soon Bachelor's degrees will be the same.

I was not a good student in high school and it really hurt me in college. I wasn't ready for college at all.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes,easily

And then never got any qualifications at tertiary level


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah, I scraped by.You actually can't fail really in the school system here, I got terrible marks (really low marks) yet I still received the Certificate. As long as you make an effort you're good.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I will fix it, RR.
> 
> To answer the question, no, I did not graduate high school.


Thanks mm


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Yup. Left me scarred but got pretty good grades at the end of it.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah with straight As/First Honors the fact is High School was the only school I didn't hate with a passion. People fearing you instead of the other way around tends to help quite a bit.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I didn't but I'm studying currently to try for my GED. I dropped out when I was 15 & I'm about to be 17 in July. I have to be at least 17 they said to try for my GED.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I had to go to at risk my senior year.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I graduated from high school. It was the worst four years of my life but I did it.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I dropped out my junior year, but I got my GED soon after.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No 
But luckily landed on my feet through nothing but hard work and luck


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

High school was ok for me. I graduated, but all I have to show for those pitiful years are some A's and B's, boredom, and an ever growing black raincloud over my head.

I know my friend on this site dropped out of high school and instead opted to get his GED at the local college. I think I should have done that. It would have saved me a lot of pain and loneliness. I wouldn't have felt like a complete social failure.


----------



## kevinseniorof2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

Graduated with a 3.7 GPA with honors and was ranked 2nd in my class.


----------



## Jsin94 (Feb 22, 2013)

I almost quit, though, my family ended up talking me out of it and was put into a program to get me out of high school much faster. Looking back, I feel it was one of the best decisions I have ever made.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i did and i hated high school


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I almost failed.


----------



## Blue Rose (Feb 5, 2014)

I graduated last year. High school wasn't so bad compared to middle school. I wasn't so 
maliciously bullied and i wasn't that lonely. However i couln't maintain a good GPA.
Second year of high school was really hard for me. All my problems caught up with me by then. I've been a little better since then.


----------



## alwaysquiet (Feb 6, 2014)

I graduated, but not before almost dropping out a few times though. I'm glad I stuck it out and graduated.


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

I graduated as school dux, wasn't easy though I thought I wouldn't graduate at all at some points.


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

High school was hell for me. My best friend turned on me for the popular crowd & I was bullied 9-11 grades until I DROPPED OUT & earned my diploma at a computer based school. I was fortunate to graduate on time.

You couldn't pay me to relive my adolescence!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, barely. My first two years were chaotic, I had to make up a lot in summer school. I almost switched schools at least 4 different times, but I managed (thank God). I was so done with the school thing, it only got worse afterwards.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Class of 2012. It wasn't too bad. It's kinda funny - you'd think a nerdy kid with a speech impediment would be grade-A bully bait yet I wasn't. The work wasn't that hard despite my middle school hyping how tough high-school would be. I regret not taking I.B. classes.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, I made it with flying colors.

College too. Flying something.


----------



## lostfate (Apr 30, 2012)

I didn't because I got sick of getting teased and bullied. I didn't even know what anxiety was back then. (1996) Support for mental health is so much better now which is great.


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

I still have flashbacks from highschool 01-05. The victims were always blamed for not 'blending in' or having 'coping skills' while the bullies got away scot free.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Yes, barely. Glad that's over.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Yep, I struggled in high school quite a bit, but I made it.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

No, last grade I completed fully was the ninth. Pretty sad. Did go and get my GED, that was a joke, finished the six hour test in two and scored real high without any effort, you'd have to be a real maroon to fail that.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I did not. I got my GED though. And now I have a B.S.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

I quit after 9th grade and finished with online classes, for reasons related to anxiety. #Winning


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

LoveMissesG said:


> I still have flashbacks from highschool 01-05. The victims were always blamed for not 'blending in' or having 'coping skills' while the bullies got away scot free.


Yeah that's the way our school was, kind of. I was (lucky enough I guess) to be a part of the "stoners" all through hs, but we were constantly picked on by the jocks. The few times we complained of course no one ever took our side.

I would have just gotten my GED if my parents had let me. It wasn't an option. I still don't know how I managed to graduate hs with as many classes as I skipped. I got a lot of F's. My counselor told me my senior year that I could have easily been in the top 5% of my class if I hadn't screwed around so much skipping school lol.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i graduated highschool and have three college diplomas


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah I graduated but having a diploma it didn't come to much use.


----------



## cataclysm (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes I have, I really haven't had that much problem with SA in highschool, now I'm in my first year of uni.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Dropped out got GED, Associate, Bachelor and eventually a Master's degree is accounting. Currently unemployed.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm not sure what my GPA was, but I had to repeat my senior of high school, and I barely got through it the second time. For three years, I was averaging D's and F's in everything, because I was so stressed.


----------

